# GliGli gegen die Dialer-Mafia



## Telekomunikacja (7 Juni 2005)

> *Neues Internet-Portal klärt Kinder spielerisch über Gefahren auf*
> 
> Die Initiative "Deutschland sicher im Netz" hat mit einem neuen Informations-Portal speziell für Kinder am Montag ihr erstes gemeinsames Ergebnis veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...


*"Deutschland sicher im Netz"*
*"Mission Suchmaschinen: GliGli gegen die Dialer-Mafia"*


----------



## News (7 Juni 2005)

Au weia...die Taschengeldgangster sind womöglich bewaffnet!


----------



## sascha (7 Juni 2005)

Aber klasse. Die Internauten lesen offenbar genau die richtigen Anbieter-Foren:


----------



## News (7 Juni 2005)

...sie entdecken nämlich eine der übelsten Seiten, die Malvorlagen...


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juni 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> ... sie entdecken eine der übelsten Seiten, die Malvorlagen...


jetzt tuste aber dem 2.Ösi  W.T. weh, der hat die Domain doch nur aus Gefälligkeit den Brüdern S. zur Verfügung gestellt 

j.


----------



## News (7 Juni 2005)

Die machen das doch alles nur aus Menschenfreundlichkeit!
Wie wir aus einschlägigen Forenbeiträgen wissen, richten sich die Malvorlagen keineswegs an Kinder - böses Missverständnis bzw. Verleumdung durch arbeitslose Dialerverteufeler -, sondern allein an die mündigen Eltern.
(Anm.: Posting ist nicht frei von Ironie)

*P.S.*
Der bislang von denselben Leuten betriebenen Seite yu-gi-oh.** scheint es nicht mehr sehr gut zu gehen.


			
				denic schrieb:
			
		

> TRANSIT-Informationsseite
> Die aufgerufene Domain ist derzeit nicht erreichbar, da es administrative Probleme gibt.





> Administrativer Ansprechpartner (...)
> Name: kommissarisch:Rechtsabteilung DENIC eG


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2005)

Wir erinnern uns:


> Auch die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste (FST) macht inzwischen Druck auf Kinderabzocker und verbietet ihren Mitgliedsfirmen demnächst "Dienste mit der Zielgruppe nicht-geschäftsfähiger Kinder".


So kennt man sie, große Klappe, nix*) dahinter.

Dietmar Vill

*) nix stimmt wohl auch nicht. Es hat Methode.


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wir aus einschlägigen Forenbeiträgen wissen, richten sich die Malvorlagen keineswegs an Kinder - böses Missverständnis bzw. Verleumdung durch arbeitslose Dialerverteufeler -, sondern allein an die mündigen Eltern.


Hier ist ein O-Ton. Bitte Kotztüten bereithalten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2005)

Der Ehrenkodex: Geld stinkt nicht.

Ich glaube das unbesehen, dass der Poster weiß, wovon er redet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (8 Juni 2005)

> Es gibt im ganzen Internet keine coole Seite, bei der man OK eingeben muss!



Absolut korrekt!

Sehr gute Seite das!  

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 Juli 2005)

*Sicherheits-Truck*

Die "Internauten" Rio, Nina und Ben wird man da leider nicht treffen können  , dafür aber Service-Techniker:


> *Sicherheits-Check startet am 18. Juli mit bundesweiter Truck-Tour in Berlin
> „Deutschland sicher im Netz“ ruft Internet-Nutzer zum Handeln auf*
> 
> [...] Möglichst viele Nutzer sollen von dem Angebot profitieren. Deshalb startet die Initiative „Deutschland sicher im Netz“ eine bundesweite Sicherheits-Truck-Tour, an der sich neben Microsoft und Computer Associates auch der weltweite Online-Marktplatz eBay beteiligt, um über sicheren Online-Handel aufzuklären. Der Sicherheits-Truck ist von Juli bis Oktober in verschiedenen Städten und Gemeinden unterwegs und demonstriert, dass Sicherheit im Netz möglich ist.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> > Es gibt im ganzen Internet keine coole Seite, bei der man OK eingeben muss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein bissl spät....jetzt gibt es ja die handyabomafia und die lastschriftmafia und/oder girokontomafia. nicht zu vergessen die venezuelahandynummeranrufdialermafia (ohne ok und abo). da bin ich auf die flashspielchen gespannt. 
eventl. hilft ja: eltern, schaut auf eure sprösse. 
hilft auch gegen die hütchenspielermafia und die zigarettenmafia. von der jointverkaufenden drogenmafia mal ganz abgesehen.

LG Olli


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2005)

ich hab gehört, es soll auch eine tankstellenmafia geben.. überteuerte preise an deutschen tankstellen.. ohne ok direkt 1.30 pro liter sprit ;o)


----------



## sascha (14 Juli 2005)

> ohne ok direkt 1.30 pro liter sprit ;o)



Aber immerhin bucht mein Tankwart mir nicht jeden Tag aufs Neue 1,30 Euro ab, wenn ich nicht kündige. Und das Beste: Ich bekomme für mein Geld sogar einen Gegenwert...[/code]


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2005)

ohne die dialermafia oder sonstiges würde es euch alle doch garnicht geben oder ihr könntet euch über nichts aufregen.... 


zum Glück kann der " Ve3rbraucher " immer noch nicht blind durch das www surfen. 
Und ich mit tot lachen über Eure Beiträge!!!!!!!!!

ach ja, fast vergessen zu sagen: ossis hatten schon immer mehr Zeit... sind ja viele Arbeitslos... 


gruß an alle die sich angesprochen fühlen


----------



## dotshead (14 Juli 2005)

man oh man schrieb:
			
		

> zum Glück kann der " Ve3rbraucher " immer noch nicht blind durch das www surfen.
> Und ich mit tot lachen über Eure Beiträge!!!!!!!!!



Hier bekommst Du Lesestoff.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2005)

Ach ihr seid so geil, alles einfach pauschalisieren...

Selbst wenn das Abo riesengroß dasteht, dann ist eben kein "Gegenwert" da usw.

Hässlichen + neidischen Querulanten kann man eben nie etwas recht machen.

Bezahlt doch weiterhin mit der sinnlosen Bezahlmethode Click&Buy


----------



## sascha (14 Juli 2005)

> ohne die dialermafia oder sonstiges würde es euch alle doch garnicht geben



Doch, wir hätten nur mehr Freizeit  8) 

Und den Diskussionsbeitrag zu den Verbrauchern aus Ostdeutschland versteh ich nicht. Ist vermutlich auch nicht sonderlich wichtig...  :tröst:



> Bezahlt doch weiterhin mit der sinnlosen Bezahlmethode Click&Buy



Mach ich Übrigens tatsächlich. Mit wachsender Begeisterung. Als ich unlängst Informationen zu einer Seniorenakademie in H. über Handypay gekauft hab, bekam ich nämlich - garnichts außer Kosten. Aber das wird man demnächst in den News lesen...


----------



## A John (14 Juli 2005)

Ahnungsloser man oh man schrieb:
			
		

> zum Glück kann der " Ve3rbraucher " immer noch nicht blind durch das www surfen.


Doch, kann er. Wenn die Seite barrierefre ist.



			
				Ahnungsloser man oh man schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich mit tot lachen über Eure Beiträge!!!!!!!!!


Wär schade. Denn Beiträge wie deine bestätigen die (Vor) Urteile über das Abzocklermilieu.  :tröst: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Counselor (15 Juli 2005)

Ein Payment-Troll schrieb:
			
		

> Hässlichen + neidischen Querulanten kann man eben nie etwas recht machen.


Tipp: Schließ nicht immer von dir auf andere.   :unbekannt:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juli 2005)

*man oh man*



			
				man oh man/ Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ohne die dialermafia oder sonstiges


Ganz ehrlich: Das ist mir ein bisschen zu allgemein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				man oh man/ Gast schrieb:
			
		

> würde es euch alle doch garnicht geben


... und ich dachte immer, es wären meine resp. unsere Eltern (gewesen), die dafür verantwortlich (gewesen) seien... :roll: 



			
				man oh man/ Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ossis hatten schon immer mehr Zeit... sind ja viele Arbeitslos...


Also, wer es vermag, donnerstags um 23:35 ein solch sinnfreies posting abzusetzen... Beheimatet in Gelsenkirchen oder Bremerhaven? In der Südwestpfalz?
:tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich Übrigens tatsächlich. Mit wachsender Begeisterung. Als ich unlängst Informationen zu einer Seniorenakademie in H. über Handypay gekauft hab, bekam ich nämlich - garnichts außer Kosten. Aber das wird man demnächst in den News lesen...



Was kann HandyPay dafür, dass Du damit nicht umgehen kannst?

Und Click&Buy garantiert wohl für erstklassigen Content oder wie?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juli 2005)

*Was kann HandyPay dafür*



			
				walter t./ Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann HandyPay dafür, dass Du damit nicht umgehen kannst?


_"Was kann der Sigismund dafür, dass er so schön ist..."_


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2005)

Also, wer es vermag, donnerstags um 23:35 ein solch sinnfreies posting abzusetzen... Beheimatet in Gelsenkirchen oder Bremerhaven? In der Südwestpfalz.....


ich bitte hier zu differenzieren, wenn Bremerhaven, dann bitte Bremerhaven-Leherheide


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juli 2005)

*Bremerhaven-Leherheide*



			
				Erwin/Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich bitte hier zu differenzieren, wenn Bremerhaven, dann bitte Bremerhaven-Leherheide


Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Counselor (15 Juli 2005)

walter t. schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann HandyPay dafür, dass Du damit nicht umgehen kannst?


Vielleicht fehlt es bei diesem Angebot einfach an sinnvollem Content? Merkbefreiung und Rechtschreibschwäche lassen ja seitens des Anbieters grüßen ...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2005)

*gast*

Tja lieber Sascha, ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung . Für Dich ist es ein zusätzlicher angenehmer nebenverdienst. Deine Internetseiten. Kann mit kaum vorstellen , dass die Kosten für die pflege dieser Seiten deiner Einnahmen übersteigen .


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juli 2005)

*Re: gast*



			
				gast/Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung


Welcher Gast der Gäste (am besten *einen solchen link* legen) bist Du? :gruebel: Bei welcher Meinung *bleibst* Du? :gruebel: 



			
				gast/Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Für Dich ist es ein zusätzlicher angenehmer nebenverdienst. Deine Internetseiten. Kann mit kaum vorstellen , dass die Kosten für die pflege dieser Seiten deiner Einnahmen übersteigen .


Ich finde, dass das - obwohl im Off-Topic - doch ein wenig zu sehr vom *Thema* abweicht. Wenn Dich das interessiert oder Du das erörtern möchtest, steht es Dir jederzeit frei, *HIER* zu klicken. Oder Du wiederholst Dein posting *HIER*, damit wir Dir themengebunden (Rechtschreibung) weiterhelfen können.


----------

